# Crimson Dawn by C.Z. Dunn



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/Space-Marines/crimson-dawn-ebook.html

Just spotted this new e-novella that will be available next monday, telling the story of the fall of the Crimson Sabres, whom became the traitor chapter the Crimson Slaughter. Featuring heavilly in Dark Vengeance also by C.Z. Dunn.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Dunn - cough, could be another Pandorax, or another Dark Vengeance. Well - 50 % - 50 %. At least this is not a Cretacia - the poorest novella from Andy


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Excellent I really enjoyed Dark Vengeance and Pandorax


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

jasonpittman - glad for you :grin: 
For me, i didn't enjoyed Dark Vengeance


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like the Crimson Slaughter is getting a codex for them as well, just saw the newest BL newsletter.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished Crimson Dawn, found it a good read about how an astartes chaper can be pushed to the brink and over it. As well expounding more on the story of the pre-fall Crimson Sabres.




The Crimson Sabres comes under the hex of a Lord of Change that makes them slaughter the whole populace of Umedia, 'seeing' them as chaos cultists, but in truth being innocents for the few marines able to shake it off. And increasingly starting to get haunted by their spectres as the massacre culminates. With the Lord of Change sinking his talons deeply into the chapter by the end.

The Crimson Sabres ended up alone on Umedia as all other chapters whom had offered aid to cleanse it, withdrew their offer upon hearing about the CS comming, as they had a severely tarnished reputation already.

Elsewise it follows the previously established lore for the Crimson Slaughter, with the notable exception that there appears to be no Khornate influence at all in their fall.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't like how an entire chapter got corrupted by a daemon. Why don't daemons corrupt all or most of the chapters then? What's stopping them?

And so the novel offers nothing other than having a servant of Tzeentech rather than Khorne do all the corrupting and some brief info on the Crimson Sabres pre-fall?

Not too exciting it seems.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The majority of the novella features their fateful attack on Umedia and the consequences of it as the voices spreads and steadilly haunts the chapter.




The daemon merely set them on their path by fooling them, and letting the specters do the tormenting, but it did possess their chief librarian.




And they are not corrupted by the end of the novella, just on the brink of damning themselves because of the psycological torture. Its not long after Umedia that Kranon makes the decision of seeking exile in the eye of terror, which is where their full corruption happens. Which we dont see in the novella, but is listed as part of their fluff on Lexi.




Incidentally, there is a chapter with a similar fate to the Crimson Slaughter. They heard voices too.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Seekers_of_Truth


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Malus Darkblade,

I kind of agree. It makes the space marines chapters allot weaker and vulnerable to deamon corruption. The only explanation is that the crimson sabres is weaker compared to other chapters .


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, look at the Blood Drinkers. They are hovering on the edge too, thanks to the machinations of a single daemon whom found a weak link.


----------

